

Microsoft prevents competitors' employees from attending their event - neya
http://www.digitalwpc.com/WPC2013/Registration/Pages/Registration.aspx#fbid=HX5tWS6uyHN

======
mschuster91
Why? After all those who could go but are banned are top resources for the HR
department of Microsoft...

